

Brandery Prepares for Demo Day 2012 - ntippmann
http://nibletz.com/2012/09/brandery-prepares-for-demo-day-2012/

======
ntippmann
I know Impulcity is looking forward to it! Can't wait.

------
everywhereelse
Great piece on the Brandery

